# o cabelo dela está maior do que era antes



## GabrielH

Olá pessoal,
muitos falam que é errado dizer "do que" em frases comparativas, por exemplo, "ele é mais alto que eu", sendo a conjunção "que" sozinha já o bastante. Porém, na frase abaixo não me soa bem mesmo a retirada da preposição "do". 

"O cabelo dela está maior do que era antes."​
Vocês também acham estranha a frase sem aquele "do" ou é só impressão minha? 
Obrigado!


----------



## pfaa09

Eu acho estranho não usar o "do".
Também acho a frase estranha no que toca aos verbos escolhidos.
"O cabelo dela está maior do que era antes." Não seria melhor: ...do que estava antes/dantes?


----------



## anaczz

Mas são duas frases bem diferentes.
A segunda, a meu ver, necessita "do".


----------



## GabrielH

pfaa09 said:


> "O cabelo dela está maior do que era antes." Não seria melhor: ...do que estava antes/dantes?


Assim fica melhor realmente.


anaczz said:


> A segunda, a meu ver, necessita "do".


Eu também acho que esse "do" seja necessário, porém não sei dizer o porquê. Seria por causa da presença do verbo? Pois na outra não há um verbo após o "que", enquanto nessa, sim.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

GabrielH said:


> Assim fica melhor realmente.
> 
> Eu também acho que esse "do" seja necessário, porém não sei dizer o porquê. Seria por causa da presença do verbo? Pois na outra não há um verbo após o "que", enquanto


Uma busca no Google por "melhor do que"+"melhor que" vai ajudá-lo sobremaneira. (Não consegui colar aqui a URL do Ciberdúvidas. O celular não deixou.)

Uma busca por "maior do que"+"maior que" também deverá trazer resultados.


----------



## Nino83

Olá!


GabrielH said:


> Seria por causa da presença do verbo?


Pode ser. Em italiano e espanhol nesses casos você precisa duma outra palabra.
Más alto que ti. Più alto di te.
Más alto *de lo* que pensaba. Più alto di *quanto* pensassi.
Em francês não há diferença (como em inglês).
Plus haut que toi. Plus haut que je pensais.
In latim parece que não havia diferença.
longior fui quam aut vellem aut quam me putavi fore (Cicerone) 
Crassus divitior est quam putares (Cicerone)


----------



## GabrielH

Olá, Nino!
Com essas comparações assumo agora, ao menos pra mim mesmo, a hipótese que a frase não caia bem sem o "do que" devido a presença do verbo.

Eu fiz uma pesquisa no Google sobre o assunto como sugerido acima, entretanto, só encontrei que "do que" ou "que" são certos mas não quando se usa um ou outro. Já foi uma grande coisa pra mim, pois muitos professores de português já corrigiram os diversos "do que" que eu escrevia e de lá pra cá só passei a escrever "que". Porém, nessa frase que eu inventei não soava bem mesmo a ausência do "do que".


----------



## Vanda

Pode usar ambas as formas. 
Veja este professor.QUE ou DO QUE? Qual é o certo?
QUE OU DO QUE?


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Gabriel, confie no seu veneno — agora _melhor do que_ antes! Não se deixe abater pelas "regrinhas" de seu professor. Dê mais atenção às boas regras _do que_ às más <-- Questão de gosto. Para mim um _que_ sozinho não ficaria bem aqui.

"Mais _do que_ amor, do que dinheiro, _do que_ fé, _do que_ fama, _do que_ justiça, deem-me a verdade..." — Henry David Thoreau.
"Mais _que_ amor, _que_ dinheiro, _que_ fé, _que_ fama, _que_ justiça, deem-me a verdade..." — Alternativa à ideia do tradutor, ou melhor, desconstrução da ideia do tradutor. 

"O impacto entre aeronaves e drones pode causar _mais_ danos _do que_ a colisão com pássaros [...]" — Internet – Aqui a frase parece se dar melhor com um _mais do que._

"[...] João Doria se ausentou de São Paulo três vezes _mais do que_ o ex-prefeito Fernando Haddad [...]" — Internet – Idem idem idem.


----------



## pfaa09

Após alguma reflexão sobre os usos "Do que" e só de "Que" para estabelecer uma comparação, cheguei à conclusão do seguinte:
Usa-se mais regularmente a locução "de/do que" para comparação da mesma pessoa ou objecto.
Exemplos:
O meu carro estava mais limpo na semana passada *do que* nesta.
O Pedro está mais calmo *do que* (estava) ontem.
A Rita usa o cabelo mais comprido *do que* usava há 2 anos.

Usa-se mais apenas o "Que" quando comparamos pessoas ou objectos diferentes.
Exemplos:
O João é mais alto *que* o Pedro.
A Rita é mais inteligente *que* a Joana.

Esta foi a conclusão a que cheguei. Não sei se concordam.


----------



## anaczz

GabrielH said:


> Assim fica melhor realmente.
> 
> Eu também acho que esse "do" seja necessário, porém não sei dizer o porquê. Seria por causa da presença do verbo? Pois na outra não há um verbo após o "que", enquanto nessa, sim.


O cabelo dela está maior do que era antes
Posso estar errada, mas  esse "(d)o" faz papel de sujeito na oração subordinada.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

pfaa09 said:


> Após alguma reflexão sobre os usos "Do que" e só de "Que" para estabelecer uma comparação, cheguei à conclusão do seguinte:
> Usa-se mais regularmente a locução "de/do que" para comparação da mesma pessoa ou objecto.
> Exemplos:
> O meu carro estava mais limpo na semana passada *do que* nesta.
> O Pedro está mais calmo *do que* (estava) ontem.
> A Rita usa o cabelo mais comprido *do que* usava há 2 anos.
> 
> Usa-se mais apenas o "Que" quando comparamos pessoas ou objectos diferentes.
> Exemplos:
> O João é mais alto *que* o Pedro.
> A Rita é mais inteligente *que* a Joana.
> 
> Esta foi a conclusão a que cheguei. Não sei se concordam.


YES! Os foreiros do fórum Portuguese em peso concordam!


----------



## guihenning

Nino83 said:


> Più alto di te.


_di_? Interessante

Eu acho que independente dos casos em que se usa um e outro, parece haver uma competição entre 'do que' x 'que', mormente porque no Brasil a tendência é quase sempre eliminar um «de» que venha antes de «que», embora a tendência se enfraqueça caso haja artigo… Eu quase sempre prefiro com a preposição.


----------



## GabrielH

pfaa09 said:


> Usa-se mais regularmente a locução "de/do que" para comparação da mesma pessoa ou objecto.
> Exemplos:
> O meu carro estava mais limpo na semana passada *do que* nesta.
> O Pedro está mais calmo *do que* (estava) ontem.
> A Rita usa o cabelo mais comprido *do que* usava há 2 anos.



Concordo com esse pensamento e todos os exemplos que foram dados, para mim, estão perfeitamente aceitáveis, porém, acho que fica bem claro nessa terceira frase que a falta do "do" faz ficar muito estranha a frase. É como se A Rita usasse o cabelo mais comprido que usava há 2 anos. Vocês notam o que quer dizer? Parece que entre as várias opções de cabelos (se na frase não dá pra fazer uma abstração, substituamos "cabelo" por "peruca") ela prefere justamente escolher o mais comprido, que é aquele que usava há 2 anos.



Marcio_Osorio said:


> Gabriel, confie no seu veneno — agora _melhor do que_ antes!
> "Mais _do que_ amor, do que dinheiro, _do que_ fé, _do que_ fama, _do que_ justiça, deem-me a verdade..." — Henry David Thoreau.
> "Mais _que_ amor, _que_ dinheiro, _que_ fé, _que_ fama, _que_ justiça, deem-me a verdade..." — Alternativa à ideia do tradutor, ou melhor, desconstrução da ideia do tradutor.


Vou confiar mais!
Até as frases "alternativas" para mim estão ótimas. Será talvez, de novo, pois não há um verbo que venha logo após o "que" ?




guihenning said:


> _di_? Interessante


No italiano, diferentemente do português, do espanhol e do francês, as comparações são feitas com _di_ (de) e com _che_ (que). Apesar de haver esses dois modos, não há troca entre os dois, pois se usa _di _quando se compara a mesma qualidade em duas pessoas (_Paolo è più alto *di* Mario_ = Paolo é mais alto que Mario), e se usa _che_ quando o que a comparação se refere às qualidades de uma mesma pessoa (_Laura è più studiosa *che* intelligente = _Laura è mais estudiosa que inteligente). É basicamente isso.
As comparações que o [I]@Nino83[/I] fez e todos os exemplos dados aqui me fazem continuar com a ideia de que o "do que" seja obrigatório, ou o mais aconselhável, quando há um verbo em seguida.



Pessoal, não quero aborrecer vocês, só gostaria mesmo de ter uma resposta para a provável causa de algumas frases sem o "do que" soarem muito mal.


----------



## Nino83

Olá Gui.
A resposta do Gabriel foi perfeita. 


guihenning said:


> _di_? Interessante


Acontece também nas frases como _penso que sim_ (_je pense que oui/si, pienso que sí, penso *di* sì_).


pfaa09 said:


> Usa-se mais regularmente a locução "de/do que" para comparação da mesma pessoa ou objecto.


Vocês acham que a preposição articulada é necessária nas duas frases seguintes?
Hoje ela (es)tá mais linda que ontem. 
Aquele gringo escreve melhor que fala.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Nino83 said:


> Pode ser. Em italiano e espanhol nesses casos você precisa duma outra palabra.
> Más alto que ti. Più alto di te.



Nino, o que escreveste está correcto, mas em espanhol diz-se "más alto que *tù*"


----------



## GabrielH

Nino83 said:


> Vocês acham que a preposição articulada é necessária nas duas frases seguintes?
> Hoje ela (es)tá mais linda que ontem.
> Aquele gringo escreve melhor que fala.



Acho que não e inclusive estranhamente na segunda frase, que possui um verbo após o "que".


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Nino83 said:


> [...]
> Vocês acham que a preposição articulada é necessária nas duas frases seguintes?
> Hoje ela (es)tá mais linda que ontem.
> Aquele gringo escreve melhor que fala.


No meu idioleto eu prefiro/digo/escrevo "mais linda do que". Ex.: "Fulana _é mais bonita do que_ Sicrana".
Mas isso não impede que outros digam/escrevam sem a preposição. No final todos acabam se entendendo.


----------



## Nino83

Obrigado, Olazinhok, Marcio, Gabriel.


----------



## guihenning

Nino83 said:


> Vocês acham que a preposição articulada é necessária nas duas frases seguintes?
> Hoje ela (es)tá mais linda que ontem.
> Aquele gringo escreve melhor que fala.


Na segunda eu poria, com certeza, a preposição.
As opções sem a preposição parecem soar melhor na terceira pessoa, mas pergunto a vocês se também a manteriam fora com outras pessoas verbais: «_Nós escrevemos melhor que falamos_» me soa estranhamente incompleta, melhor (me) seria: «_nós escrevemos melhor do que falamos_». Que acham?


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Concordo, guihenning. "... melhor do que falamos" soa bem melhor com a preposição.


----------

